# Whats wrong with these tads in the eggs



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I have some FG vents that are laying eggs every 2 weeks. The eggs do fine until day 13 or 14. Then the tads inside stop moving. I keep waiting for them to break through their egg sacs but then this happens. It seems like their tails shrink, and they go back into a C position rather than a straightened position. It seems like they are dissolving inside their eggs. I supplement with herptitvite and with calcium + vit D every feeding (every 2 days). I use distilled water. After the eggs have been laid in the film canisters, I pull them 2 days later. I put them in a petri dish in a small puddle of water and cover with a lid. It seems like they do fine until day 13 or 14. I have even tried using methyl blue but it doesn't seem to help. I may want to start leaving the eggs in the canisters but I would like some advice on how I should approach this. Thanks


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's hard to tell what they look like, can you get a better pic? And they look dry.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I've read using distilled water can cause osmotic problems with eggs.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/47488-tadpole-study-5.html#post454353


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Adding the Repashy Vitamin A will likely help egg production and survivability. It has certainly help my frog colony.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> I've read using distilled water can cause osmotic problems with eggs.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/47488-tadpole-study-5.html#post454353


Care has to be taken when extrapolating these studies since other studies earlier were able to establish that these symptoms were caused due to metal contaminents in the distillation process. If metal ion contamination isn't accounted for then you can't be sure that the problem is the distilled water itself (see for one early example http://jp.physoc.org/content/18/4/319.full.pdf). 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Woodsman said:


> Adding the Repashy Vitamin A will likely help egg production and survivability. It has certainly help my frog colony.
> 
> Good luck, Richard.


Bloating of the body of the tadpole in the egg before death (and/or hatching) is an example of poor development of the pronephros (early kidney in the tapole) and/or problems with development of the kidney. If this is the cause (and not due to decomposition of the tadpole before hatching) then as Richard noted, additional vitamin A in the form of retinyl acetate/palmitate will correct it. 

Ed


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Add more water it looks like they are drying out to me from your pic.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The supplements you are using do not have a form of vitamin A the the frogs can use. Preformed vitamin A (Retinol) is required by dart frogs. They cannot convert the type of vitamin A that is in the supplement you are using. Switching to Repashy Calcium Plus will give the required Retinol Vitamin A for their normal requirements.
Right now, however, your frogs are probably deficient in Vitamin A so picking up the Repashy Vitamin A Plus will help boost them up to where they need to be. Full instructions are on the bag and on the website.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you to all you quick responses and help! I will let you know how it goes after I make the appropriate changes


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

redfrogger said:


> Thank you to all you quick responses and help! I will let you know how it goes after I make the appropriate changes


If the issue is due to vitamin A deficiency it can talk up to several months to correct the issue so don't expect changes overnight. 

Ed


----------

